# Great But Wet Day..........3 In The Bag !



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

Took these 2 x 3/4 grown Bunnies and the Squirrel left of pic last June 2012, the day started out fine and sunny but then the heavens opened ...lucky I was sat in a dry hide next to a wood with the rabbit warren out in the open field yards from where I sat.

They were out running around chasing each other even in the rain then this bonus Squirrel cane through the wood and perched not 10 yards away from where I was sat....Happy dayz.

They were all taken with a 9.5mm lead round with this small but deadly accurate 13 multi layer birch board cut with Asda red excercise bands cut with 20mm to 15mm taper.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

sounds like a good day out,good shootin n cool sling


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

harson said:


> sounds like a good day out,good shootin n cool sling


Cheers, its looking a little worn now though...still shoots good but its taken a few fork hits over the time, only just found the pic as it was stored on a memory stick which i just re found today it was on laptop too but all my pics got deleted when laptop packed up


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sweet hunt . maybe during the off season (yeah right, off season) you can fill in the dents and put a new finish on it . keep it up


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice expedition! Good to come home with that sort of bag!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Outstanding hunt and good eating to.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great shooting, rabbits are difficult to shoot at the best of times.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

good shooting. I went hunting with my slingshot for the first time a few days ago. Saw 2 rabbits, didnt get a shot but still had a good time. Ill be out monday after them


----------



## James Smith (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow! 4 kills in one session! That's legendary...


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Well done! Meat on the table is always a great thing


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweet!


----------

